
Google Wants U.S. to Weigh WTO Challenge to China Censorship  - wglb
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-03-02/google-wants-u-s-to-weigh-wto-challenge-to-china-censorship.html
======
marshallp
More a publicity stunt than anything. China can't get pushed around by the us
government, forget google or the wto.

~~~
jbooth
Publicity stunts shape opinion -- and China specifically seems to get really
upset about being forced to defend certain practices in public.

